# will a Mk3 22mm Master cyl, fit on Mk1 booster?



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a little project for my Mk1 Scirocco, its going to take a while...
I also got My Mk3 AKA "track bitch" :
My Mk3 had a bad Master cylinder, so, I ordered 2 of them...
I will be doing a 10.1" conversion, and rear discs on the Scirocco, but just wanted to know if I "need to/can" modify the Mk1 booster, to accept the Mk3 Master cylinder, or my only option would be a 85 & up Rocco / Cabriolet booster ?
Thanks for your input
Fred


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: will a Mk3 22mm Master cyl, fit on Mk1 booster? (fredybender)*

You need the newer booster, different size hole in the booster for the newer mc to slide into. Swap in the 85+ Rocco/Cabrio pedal cluster too, it'll give you the brake light switch above the pedal, and you can take the opportunity to beef up the welds for the clutch cable ring.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: will a Mk3 22mm Master cyl, fit on Mk1 booster? (84_GLI_coupe)*

What I was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks
Fred


----------



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: will a Mk3 22mm Master cyl, fit on Mk1 booster? (fredybender)*

i was wondering about the 10.1 disc on the front. do you have to use other calipers or do they just go right on.


----------

